# What's up today?



## Green Mountains (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, backsweetened my skeeter pee (henseforth known as Lemon Drop) last night per the instructions. It's pretty darn good and five gallons will go a long way this summer.

Pitched the yeast on a Blueberry Pinot Noir Island Mist kit just before bedtime.

What to do now? What to do, what to do?

Oh yeah, shower and go to work.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 9, 2010)

How far along was the Pee when you backsweetened? I'm almost a month into min. I was planning on stabilizing and racking the end of the month. I'm not sure where the sg is right now but I'll check eom.


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2010)

Darren, that skeeter pee isn't going to go as far into the summer as you think it in will. If you have an empty carboy make another batch.

TGIF, this is my third day of work for this week and boy was it long. I'm going to get through the day and then come home to pitch the yeast in my elderberry blush


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> How far along was the Pee when you backsweetened? I'm almost a month into min. I was planning on stabilizing and racking the end of the month. I'm not sure where the sg is right now but I'll check eom.



Morning Doug,

I always waited until the sp was clear then stabilized and backsweeten.


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 9, 2010)

everyone keeps takling about this wine!! i may have to make it LOL! kinda jealous now


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 9, 2010)

I stabilized mine...then cleared and then backsweetened.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2010)

NIKKI you must. Its cheap to, kinda like a cheapinchick!LOL

I didn't get to it today(I have everything here) but I am going to start a batch and use 3 cans of apple/raspberry frozen concentrate to augment it, but like Green said it isn't Skeeter Pee, he said he is going to refer to his as Lemon Drop, I may have to refer to this upcoming batch as Raspberry Piddle!! LOL


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 9, 2010)

I have racked mine once already and it's still fermenting away, but a little slower. I'm pushing close to three and a half weeks and am looking to drinking some of it!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to this. Based on the 2 month timeframe I saw posted, min should be ready just before the Graduation party for my daughter. I think there will be another batch started soon after.


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

Last night I racked my IM GA Riesling to the secondary, and poured my second Skeeter Pee batch onto the slurry from it.. This morning I am already getting a bubble every 2 seconds! Meanwhile, my first Skeeter Pee batch is still bubbling every 5 seconds or so and the SG is 0.998.. I'll probably give it till sunday and see where it is before I rack, stabilize and backsweeten.


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2010)

Julie said:


> Morning Doug,
> 
> I always waited until the sp was clear then stabilized and backsweeten.



You dont use any clearing agents?


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I have racked mine once already and it's still fermenting away, but a little slower. I'm pushing close to three and a half weeks and am looking to drinking some of it!!




Ditto! For some reason I am feeling very impatient with this wine.. Can't wait for the first official taste!


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 9, 2010)

Tom this SP clears so fast they say that some people don't use a clearing agent .This is my first batch so I'm using superkleer on it ,next time I MIGHT be more wiling to let it sit longer . Definitely if I'm making it over the winter I will let it clear on it's own . Yesterday Hubby ( I watched yeah I have to know how everything is made like that ) started a batch of Morgan's Canadian India Pale ale this is the first type of this beer so I might have some questions for you guys & girls . I took the reading on my sparkling again & it still hasn't moved  .I'll take that topic to the other thread i started it in . I added the stablizers to my SP yesterday .
Today I'm getting printer ink so I can print the labels for my batch I made from scratch .Do a little house work before I head back to work tomorrow . I came up with the design for my SP label but I'm not calling it that .


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

Darlene.. 

We are taking a kinda last minute trip to southern Maine this weekend.. Staying in the Wells area, and when we head over to the ocean I will send a big cheers your way!! Going to check out Salmon Falls Winery while there also, and PU some of the corks he is selling.. Wish the warm weather had lasted thru the weekend, but 50's isn't too bad for this time of year..


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> You dont use any clearing agents?



So far no, it clears very well on its own. It might take an additional week or two beyond the 2 momth period but that's okay with me.


----------

